# ATI (Mobility) Radeon HD 3200 Serie supports FreeBSD yet?



## SourceSkyBoxer (Oct 4, 2015)

Hello,

I am here new to FreeBSD Forum. Thanks for welcome-saying.
I have wiki about supported display drivers graphic card.

Yeah ATI Radeon HD 3200 series means mobility or pluggable? (display card builtin HP Compaq 615)
HP Webcam (builtin Webcam in HP Compaq 615, very old but it is strong ) means "CNF8243" drive - PS: I have tested with Linux - works fine no problem yet.

Broadcom Wireless Drive is BM4332 (builtin wireless in HP Compaq 615) is it possible? Is it supported with my Laptop HP Compaq 615?

I am worried because I don't want to buy new laptop because my laptop is good and still work 100% and it has enough good devices.

Thanks for answers!


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 4, 2015)

The HP support page says that the Compaq 615 with HD3200 is integrated.  That should work with the current drivers, but the only way to know for sure is to test it.

The wireless card really ought to be asked as a separate question.  People who know about that will look at the thread title and ignore this thread.  I do not recommend Broadcom wireless cards.  Some work, but Broadcom does not generally provide programming information, so many do not.


----------

